# Best Directions



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Iam leaving cincinnati ohio for carrabella rv resort and directions have me going us319 anyone have any info on this route. 319 is out of Albany


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ain,t a lot wrong with 319 .Takes you thru Tallahassee , the state capitol , on a good road , and down to the coast . Tallahassee is small town unless there is a football game . Carabelle is a nice small town , Wraps around a small harbor . Lots of boats and lots of nice people . Lots of sawgrass and fishing . Also the worlds smallest police station .
What time of the year ? It had a high of 40 degrees today . We are having a hard winter in North Florida . 
Lots to do close to Carabelle , St. George Island State Park , the town of Apalachicola , even a town called Wewahitchka , and do not miss Estiffanulga. Lots of Creek Indian names in this neck of the woods.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh yeah , my mean ole wife just reminded me ! On 319 when approaching Albany from the north it is very easy to miss the 319 bypass . It will appear suddenly just before an overpass , it is not marked very well ! I drove that road every other week for years and I missed it more than I found it . If ya miss it it is 'stop and go' for 5 or so miles . Fill up with fuel around Thomasville and you will save 15 or 20 cents a gallon over Florida prices on diesel.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

And if you stop in Albany GA it's not like Albany NY. They say it Al-Bany


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

As an aside , there is a way to miss Tallahassee traffic . Get your map out a look at U.S.19 out of Thomasville , take 19 thru Monticello Fl. and down to Caps and U.S.27. Take right on 27 and go three miles to Waukeenah , Go left onto highway 59 [ sometimes county road 259 ].Highway 59 will take ya to U.S. 98 , turn right on 98 and it sixty or so miles to Carrabelle . Highway 59 is a new road , nice , no traffic . Sometimes you will see some of Ted Turners buffalo .
I live in Monticello and that is the way that I go .
Just off 98 you can visit Wakulla Springs State Park , they filmed some Tarzan movies and parts of Creature From The Black Lagoon there .Nice sit down lunch , Room to park . No camping !
April will be a good time around Carrabelle , maybe you will be there for their Riverwalk art and craft show , or the Appalachia Antique Boat Show. Save a day to walk around Apalachicola.
In your PM you asked about any Wal-marts . There are several in Georgia between Albany and the Florida line . I think maybe Pelham or Camilla Georgia .There is one in Thomasville on highway 19. Also one in Crawfordville , Florida . If ya like history there is a lot of it around Carrabelle , including the Battle of The Natural Bridge at Crawfordsville . During The War of Northern Aggression a bunch of southern patriots turned a Union Army back that was trying to take Tallahassee.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

As far as Wal-marts iam just lookin for a place to pull in and get some shut eye. and have a short drive into Carrabella


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok guys The DW says no to stoping at a Wally World. so now i need a campground to stay 1 night at somewhere near Montgomery Alabama. Can anyone help?

Thanks jerry mac


----------

